
The Writings of Walter Kempowski - okfine
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n12/blake-morrison/when-youd-started-a-world-war
======
lispm
> By neglect he didn’t mean poor sales or lack of exposure: his fiction was
> adapted for film and television.

Two TV adaptions of works in the 70s are legendary:

Tadellöser & Wolff,
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072575/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072575/)

Ein Kapitel für sich,
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078634/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078634/)

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/0TpgL](http://archive.is/0TpgL)

